# Cooperstown, NY - puppy mill GSDs - evacuation



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello, Just got this email - can anyone help???

January 22, 2012
Cooperstown, NY

This is yet another PUPPY MILL TRAGEDY in Upstate NY…Desperately Seeking HELP!


REPOST URGENT!

PUPPY MILL EVACUATION IN UPSTATE NY..THE

*Liz Mackey - 607-547-8111
Oswego County Humane Society 
265 West 1st Street
Oswego , NY 13126 
(315) 207-1070



This is a dire situation in Upstate New York , if anyone can spread and help:

PLEASE COPY/PASTE AND SHARE....

...

"FRIENDS & FAMILY AT HOME!!! 
We have a terrible, heartbreaking situation in Upstate New York with Frank Popolizio’s Southside Kennels located in South Worcester , NY . The Otsego County SPCA has been called in, as well as NY State Troopers, to remove over 130 dogs that are staked out w/barrels for shelter and no bedding in the barrels in subzero weather.

The dogs are emaciated, eating their own feces, and in horrible physical condition and unable to fend for themselves.

There are Vizslas, GSP’s, Weimaraners, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks in peril that I know of. There may be other breeds at this puppy mill as well.


Please help me get the word out to the neighboring rescue people. The Otsego County SPCA is overwhelmed with the number of dogs they are going to have to take in and they have asked for help. 

The director, and contact person for this SPCA is a lady by the name of Liz Mackey; her phone number is 607-547-8111.

This is a Cooperstown, NY number, and the SPCA is located just south of Cooperstown .

Thank you for any help you can lend in this sad situation!"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are there German Shepherd puppies or are there German Shorthair Pointer's?

There is another thread regarding this but have no idea what subject it's under.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It is German Shorthaired Pointers.


----------

